# Help - Missing files after system reboot



## CGrimes (Nov 22, 2009)

Morning,

I moved some files from drive to another using Quixplorer. I was then able to add to these files and work as normal from a windows system on the network. Very shortly after, the server restarted itself, and now half of the files/folders that I moved have vanished. They are no longer in the original folder, and the new folders are either empty or missing.

This is the second time this has happened, and I seem to have lost about 14GB of data. I am not a linux user, and I'm finding myself growing very frustrated with this issue as I don't know where to start. Is there a reason that the system hasn't "remembered" that I moved these files?


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't really know what QuiXplorer is and how it operates, so can you be a bit more specific about the details?

I'm guessing that the problem is either because of user error or software problems though.

And FreeBSD _is not_ Linux.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 22, 2009)

Is this yet another FreeNAS topic?


----------

